# Obama starts his 4th war, for a total of SIX!



## Liberty

US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...

And the anti-war left still loves him.

U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post


----------



## WillowTree

How many countries does it take before it's a World War?


----------



## Avatar4321

how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.


----------



## Sunni Man

We have been covertly bombing in Somalia for the last several years.


----------



## Nosmo King

Liberty said:


> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post


Which wars did Obama start?  What IS the Bush doctrine?  Should we attack Al Qeada?


----------



## Truthmatters

How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?



Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? I don't get it.


----------



## Liberty

Avatar4321 said:


> how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.



Afghan, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, Pakistan were first 5


----------



## Wiseacre

Avatar4321 said:


> how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.




Here you go, from the link:

The airstrike makes Somalia at least the sixth country where the United States is using drone aircraft to conduct lethal attacks, joining Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya, Iraq and Yemen. And it comes as the CIA is expected to begin flying armed drones over Yemen in its hunt for al-Qaeda operatives.


I wonder what exactly constitutes a war?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Well, as long as we don't drip some water on anybody, it's all gravy.


----------



## FireFly

Obama, the "Ultimate War President" is the only US President to attack 6 countries & after only 2 years in office. Obama also involved in "Day of Rage" in Egypt, Yemen, Tunisia, Iran & Bahrain. 

Pulling the ultimate con, Obama receives peace prize but quietly attacks 6 countries & escalates the Middle East conflicts. Maddow assist in the slight of hand con, claiming that Obama is not pounding his chest so these wars are ok because they are not started by the evil Bush. Obama talks the talk but does not walk the walk.

- Obama Ordered escalated U.S. Military Strikes on Afghanistan.
- Obama Ordered continued U.S. Military Strikes on Iraq.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Pakistan.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Yemen.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Libya
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Somalia
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Egypt.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Iran.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Tunisia.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Yemen.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Bahrain.

*Dummycrats could not comprehend what Bill Clinton was telling them. Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLDx4NZr2u4"]Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail[/ame]

*Obama got the Nobel Peace Prize!!!!!! - WTF!!!!!!*

*Bill Clinton had way more Wars than Obama, Bush, Bush & Reagan.*
By my count Clinton attacked 8 different countries. Obama & Clinton are the most war presidents.

- Kosovo
- Balkans
- Afghanistan
- Bosnia
- Iraq 3 times
- Somalia
- Sudan
- Yugoslavia


----------



## Wiseacre

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Well, as long as we don't drip some water on anybody, it's all gravy.




Shoot 'em in the head or at 'fire rockets em is cool, but we gotta mirandize 'em immediately if we capture 'em.


----------



## mal

Wiseacre said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, from the link:
> 
> The airstrike makes Somalia at least the sixth country where the United States is using drone aircraft to conduct lethal attacks, joining Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya, Iraq and Yemen. And it comes as the CIA is expected to begin flying armed drones over Yemen in its hunt for al-Qaeda operatives.
> 
> 
> I wonder what exactly constitutes a war?
Click to expand...


If Boooooosh were still in Office, Breathing in the Morning would Constitute War...

Barry can Bomb whomever he wants and not even check with Congress and the Left just Laps it up.



peace...


----------



## Warrior102

WillowTree said:


> How many countries does it take before it's a World War?



World Wars are a thing of the past
Chickenhawks can call in airstrikes now on cell phones from golf courses.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea i still don't get how so many think Socialists/Progressives & Neocons are so different. They both take you to the same place in the end. It's time for real change. Time for real Conservatism to run the show. How many Wars do we really need?


----------



## bucs90

Truthmatters said:


> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?



Bush: 2
Obama: 5.....and counting.


Did I miss something in the news? Or did Libya and Somalia attack us? Lefties told me we can't attack places that don't attack us. So please, explain to me the Libyan and Somalian attacks on the US, I need your higher level of intellect to explain to me how Bush bombing places that didn't attack us is wrong, but Obama doing it is right. I await your brilliance to be bestowed upon me......


----------



## Rambunctious

Wiseacre said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, from the link:
> 
> The airstrike makes Somalia at least the sixth country where the United States is using drone aircraft to conduct lethal attacks, joining Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya, Iraq and Yemen. And it comes as the CIA is expected to begin flying armed drones over Yemen in its hunt for al-Qaeda operatives.
> 
> 
> I wonder what exactly constitutes a war?
Click to expand...


Didn't president dick say while seeking the presidency that we must stop dropping bombs all over the place because it makes people hate us??????  
I'm sure he has failed!


----------



## Mustang

Liberty said:


> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post


 
Consider yourself on the record as wanting to let al-Qaeda terrorists and their allies have safe havens.  Got it!


----------



## Warrior102

Mustang said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself on the record as wanting to let al-Qaeda terrorists and their allies have safe havens.  Got it!
Click to expand...


Consider yourself on the record supporting Chickenhawks (i.e. POTUS). Well done!


----------



## Liberty

Mustang said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself on the record as wanting to let al-Qaeda terrorists and their allies have safe havens.  Got it!
Click to expand...


defense is the best offense imo


----------



## rightwinger

What ever happened to the Bush Doctrine of you are either with us or the terrorists?

I guess the rightwing gave up on that one pretty fast. They would rather see the terrorists win than Obama


----------



## daveman

bucs90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush: 2
> Obama: 5.....and counting.
> 
> 
> Did I miss something in the news? Or did Libya and Somalia attack us? Lefties told me we can't attack places that don't attack us. So please, explain to me the Libyan and Somalian attacks on the US, I need your higher level of intellect to explain to me how Bush bombing places that didn't attack us is wrong, but Obama doing it is right. I await your brilliance to be bestowed upon me......
Click to expand...

It's different.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## hellofromwarsaw

4 are police actions....war entails boots on the ground...Yugoslavia, the Balkans etc are redundant...Iraq and Afghanistan are the stupidest wars, and the worst run wars ever, thanks to W. Booosh, the stupidest President ever, and are legacies of Raygun, who started the stupidest, most dangerous political movement ever. Death to Voodoo, and thanks for the SECOND Pub Great Depression. Greedy bastids and morons.


----------



## Sallow

More dead terrorists?

What's not to love?


----------



## Steelplate

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? I don't get it.
Click to expand...



Ok... why was it OK when Bush went after Al Quaida, but it's not when Obama does it? Why do you love terrorists? I don't get it.


----------



## Sallow

Steelplate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... why was it OK when Bush went after Al Quaida, but it's not when Obama does it? Why do you love terrorists? I don't get it.
Click to expand...


They love terrorists because they put people in like Ronald Reagan and George HW Bush...who funded them.

And George W. Bush..who opens businesses with their families and lets them go.

They hate when they get killed.

Look at how the right is defending Gaddafi. Who killed over 190 Americans and gave George W. Bush (same guy that let Osama go) blood money.


----------



## whitehall

How does the administration determine who to support and who to kill? When Bubba Clinton was in political trouble and the liberal media couldn't keep his peculiar sexual habits secret anymore we ended up using "daisy cutter" bombs on the people in Yugoslavia. Libya isn't a threat to American security these days but what the hell, they are trash in the desert and the president's image is more important.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> More dead terrorists?
> 
> What's not to love?



Conservatives want to bake them cookies and hope they will be our friends

!
Nasty drones


----------



## Si modo

Liberty said:


> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post


Gimme a break.  No one started a war.  Some fucking terrorists - our enemies - got smoked.  This is a good thing.


----------



## Liberty

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dead terrorists?
> 
> What's not to love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want to bake them cookies and hope they will be our friends
> 
> !
> Nasty drones
Click to expand...


so, where in the constitution does it give the executive branch the authority to be in 6 wars with only 1/3 of the wars being congress approved? Am I missing something?


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break.  No one started a war.  Some fucking terrorists - our enemies - got smoked.  This is a good thing.
Click to expand...


^^^^ This.

To the right wingers whining about Obama's use of the military against terrorists... y'all are dumber than democrats. Please stop being stupid. It's embarrassing for the rest of us to be associated with you.

Thanks.


----------



## rightwinger

Liberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dead terrorists?
> 
> What's not to love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want to bake them cookies and hope they will be our friends
> 
> !
> Nasty drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, where in the constitution does it give the executive branch the authority to be in 6 wars with only 1/3 of the wars being congress approved? Am I missing something?
Click to expand...


Welcome to the 21st century war on terrorism. You got to hit them where they are. Didn't you hear Bushs speech after 9-11?  The rightwing loved it when it was Republicans doing it


----------



## Liberty

rightwinger said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want to bake them cookies and hope they will be our friends
> 
> !
> Nasty drones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, where in the constitution does it give the executive branch the authority to be in 6 wars with only 1/3 of the wars being congress approved? Am I missing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century war on terrorism. You got to hit them where they are. Didn't you hear Bushs speech after 9-11?  The rightwing loved it when it was Republicans doing it
Click to expand...


so whats the limit then?


----------



## Si modo

Liberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, where in the constitution does it give the executive branch the authority to be in 6 wars with only 1/3 of the wars being congress approved? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century war on terrorism. You got to hit them where they are. Didn't you hear Bushs speech after 9-11?  The rightwing loved it when it was Republicans doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so whats the limit then?
Click to expand...

That depends totally on the number of opportunities that present themselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama supports the Bush Doctrine and has always supported the Bush Doctrine.


----------



## FA_Q2

Steelplate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... why was it OK when Bush went after Al Quaida, but it's not when Obama does it? Why do you love terrorists? I don't get it.
Click to expand...

I can ask the same question of you?  Why is it OK when Obama bombs people but when Bush bombed other countries you the left called it treason.  You democrats have been slamming bush for years about his policies and screaming whenever he used any force.  Now, when the grate Obama does it, everything is suddenly kosher.  That is bullshit.
And then there is Libya.  What terrorist threat did Libya pose to the US?  Double standard bullshit.  I support Obama's decision to take out terrorists just like I support Bushes.  I cannot support Obama getting involved in conflicts that have no bearing on that goal though and hitting countries that contain no threat to the US just like I do not support Bushes bugling in Iraq.  The left hacks here seem to have an issue with consistency though.  I believe that was the original point in the OP specifically pointed out that the anti-war left was still supporting him.  That support is there even after he act EXACTLY LIKE BUSH.


----------



## Sallow

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... why was it OK when Bush went after Al Quaida, but it's not when Obama does it? Why do you love terrorists? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ask the same question of you?  Why is it OK when Obama bombs people but when Bush bombed other countries you the left called it treason.  You democrats have been slamming bush for years about his policies and screaming whenever he used any force.  Now, when the grate Obama does it, everything is suddenly kosher.  That is bullshit.
> And then there is Libya.  What terrorist threat did Libya pose to the US?  Double standard bullshit.  I support Obama's decision to take out terrorists just like I support Bushes.  I cannot support Obama getting involved in conflicts that have no bearing on that goal though and hitting countries that contain no threat to the US just like I do not support Bushes bugling in Iraq.  The left hacks here seem to have an issue with consistency though.  I believe that was the original point in the OP specifically pointed out that the anti-war left was still supporting him.  That support is there even after he act EXACTLY LIKE BUSH.
Click to expand...


Obama's not conquering other countries. Even one that did nothing to us.

Both Afghanistan and Iraq were total clusterfucks.

And nothing Obama's done in this regard comes close.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama is Cheney's latest sock puppet following the PNAC script


----------



## CrusaderFrank

You could call the American Left intellectually dishonest for supporting Obama but calling Bush a war criminal for the same actions, but dishonest is more accurate


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> You could call the American Left intellectually dishonest for supporting Obama but calling Bush a war criminal for the same actions, but dishonest is more accurate



President Obama initated a conflict unilaterally ordering American ground troops to invade and conquer another country, when, exactly?


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could call the American Left intellectually dishonest for supporting Obama but calling Bush a war criminal for the same actions, but dishonest is more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama initated a conflict unilaterally ordering American ground troops to invade and conquer another country, when, exactly?
Click to expand...

  Unilateral? I guess you missed the congressional vote.


----------



## xsited1

Liberty said:


> Obama starts his 4th war, for a total of SIX!



Who would Obama bomb?  Looks like everyone.  

Maybe we should have a thread where everyone predicts who Obama is going to bomb next.  I predict the next country to be bombed will be Texas.


----------



## rightwinger

Liberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, where in the constitution does it give the executive branch the authority to be in 6 wars with only 1/3 of the wars being congress approved? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century war on terrorism. You got to hit them where they are. Didn't you hear Bushs speech after 9-11?  The rightwing loved it when it was Republicans doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so whats the limit then?
Click to expand...


Is there a limit on where terrorists hide?


We know where they weren't hiding.........Iraq


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could call the American Left intellectually dishonest for supporting Obama but calling Bush a war criminal for the same actions, but dishonest is more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama initated a conflict unilaterally ordering American ground troops to invade and conquer another country, when, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unilateral? I guess you missed the congressional vote.
Click to expand...


Where and when?

Simple enough.


----------



## Moonglow

Obama is not a leftists, he is a centrists~duh!


----------



## Moonglow

xsited1 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama starts his 4th war, for a total of SIX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would Obama bomb?  Looks like everyone.
> 
> Maybe we should have a thread where everyone predicts who Obama is going to bomb next.  I predict the next country to be bombed will be Texas.
Click to expand...


Reagan would have loved Obama. A man after his own heart when it comes to bombing countries.


----------



## kiwiman127

I guess I'm having a rough time understanding why anyone who remembers 9/11 or _Blackhawk Down_ would be upset about what Obama is doing regarding the drone attacks on terrorist.
I don't like Obama's fiscal policies or the fact the guy had a "mandate" firmly attached to his health care plan, but I sure the hell support his efforts to defeat terrorism worldwide.
Obama is going covert and with the excellent intelligence the US got when bin Laden was killed, our intelligence community can go after the top leadership of al Qaeda with more precision and can do it in a more cost effective manner.  No troops have been lost in these covert attacks, plus being as we have a huge financial debt, it's also more cost effective.  What's there not to like?
I always supported our invasion of Afghanistan but I got pissed when the US diverted much of it's intelligence and assets to invade Iraq.  Afghanistan was all about terrorism, Iraq wasn't.
I don't want anymore terroristic attacks on the UK, Spain and Number 1, I don't want anymore attacks on the US.  Covert attacks are helping to preserve America's security.
Finally Libya.  We have no business being involved, I see it as a European problem, it's in their backyard and they are fully capable to handle the problem themselves.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sallow said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... why was it OK when Bush went after Al Quaida, but it's not when Obama does it? Why do you love terrorists? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can ask the same question of you?  Why is it OK when Obama bombs people but when Bush bombed other countries you the left called it treason.  You democrats have been slamming bush for years about his policies and screaming whenever he used any force.  Now, when the grate Obama does it, everything is suddenly kosher.  That is bullshit.
> And then there is Libya.  What terrorist threat did Libya pose to the US?  Double standard bullshit.  I support Obama's decision to take out terrorists just like I support Bushes.  I cannot support Obama getting involved in conflicts that have no bearing on that goal though and hitting countries that contain no threat to the US just like I do not support Bushes bugling in Iraq.  The left hacks here seem to have an issue with consistency though.  I believe that was the original point in the OP specifically pointed out that the anti-war left was still supporting him.  That support is there even after he act EXACTLY LIKE BUSH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's not conquering other countries. Even one that did nothing to us.
> 
> Both Afghanistan and Iraq were total clusterfucks.
> 
> And nothing Obama's done in this regard comes close.
Click to expand...

So, that is a yes.  It is OK for Obama but not for republicans.

Iraq, I agreed on.  It says that quite clearly in my last post.  Afghanistan was a necessity though and for those of you that do not see that you are hopelessly lost.  The war was not fought properly, mainly as a function of Iraq, but it was a necessity.  The interesting thing is that the left started with a mantra of that was the right place to be and supported that war.  Now they claim that it should have never happened and it was, of course, all bushes fault.  
Obama sure is bombing countries that did nothing to us.  Libya anyone!?!?


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama initated a conflict unilaterally ordering American ground troops to invade and conquer another country, when, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Unilateral? I guess you missed the congressional vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where and when?
> 
> Simple enough.
Click to expand...

You said Bush did it unilaterally.  He didn't.
Public Law 107-243 107th Congress


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could call the American Left intellectually dishonest for supporting Obama but calling Bush a war criminal for the same actions, but dishonest is more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama initated a conflict unilaterally ordering American ground troops to invade and conquer another country, when, exactly?
Click to expand...


When he became POTUS on Jan 21, 2009, he got to wear the Big Boy pants, Dear.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> how is it six? I must have missed one or two there.



First you ignore what Republicans have said and done previously, then you say, "I hate Obama".  Then you take the opposite of your previous position.  Then you double it.  Then that becomes the "official" Republican Position against anything Obama.

SOP!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama bombs, they're just different


----------



## Toome

And here I thought I knew the definition of war.  Silly me.


----------



## FireFly

hellofromwarsaw said:


> 4 are police actions....*war entails boots on the ground*...Yugoslavia, the Balkans etc are redundant...Iraq and Afghanistan are the stupidest wars, and the worst run wars ever, thanks to W. Booosh, the stupidest President ever, and are legacies of Raygun, who started the stupidest, most dangerous political movement ever. Death to Voodoo, and thanks for the SECOND Pub Great Depression. Greedy bastids and morons.



WTF!  So since Japan only bombed Pear Harbor but had no boots on the ground, they were not really at war with US?  Then when we dropped a couple of Nukes on Japan without boots on the ground, we were not at war with them?

Al Qaeda hit us from the air on 9/11, so are we at war with them?


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Liberty said:


> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post



Not wars now, kinetic military actions.


----------



## The Gadfly

Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.

There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Gadfly said:


> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.



Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!


----------



## FA_Q2

The Gadfly said:


> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said* "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice*, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.



I agree with all except the bold part.  It is a patriotic duty to stand up and be heard and one of the BIGGEST issues that was destructive to our country during the Bush years was to try and scilence opposition with that type of rhetoric.  This country was founded on free speech and there is no one to stop wonton warmongering if no one speaks up about it.


----------



## The Gadfly

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!
Click to expand...

It is, but that's no reason to do what some of them did, and hope for America's military policies to fail, because we don't like the current president. I want to win next year too, but not by undermining our foreign policy. On that front, we need to put country before politics.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!
Click to expand...


And is so much darn fun when the right tries to equate supporting NATO in Libya to invading Iraq


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And is so much darn fun when the right tries to equate supporting NATO in Libya to invading Iraq
Click to expand...


Obama's bombs, they're just more humane than Bush's bombs.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Liberty said:


> US Drones just dropped some bombs on somalia...
> 
> And the anti-war left still loves him.
> 
> U.S. drone targets two leaders of Somali group allied with al-Qaeda - The Washington Post


That's Freedom! Land of the Free, Home of the Brave!


----------



## Moonglow

Our major export is war, death and destruction, God bless us.


----------



## Sallow

FA_Q2 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ask the same question of you?  Why is it OK when Obama bombs people but when Bush bombed other countries you the left called it treason.  You democrats have been slamming bush for years about his policies and screaming whenever he used any force.  Now, when the grate Obama does it, everything is suddenly kosher.  That is bullshit.
> And then there is Libya.  What terrorist threat did Libya pose to the US?  Double standard bullshit.  I support Obama's decision to take out terrorists just like I support Bushes.  I cannot support Obama getting involved in conflicts that have no bearing on that goal though and hitting countries that contain no threat to the US just like I do not support Bushes bugling in Iraq.  The left hacks here seem to have an issue with consistency though.  I believe that was the original point in the OP specifically pointed out that the anti-war left was still supporting him.  That support is there even after he act EXACTLY LIKE BUSH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's not conquering other countries. Even one that did nothing to us.
> 
> Both Afghanistan and Iraq were total clusterfucks.
> 
> And nothing Obama's done in this regard comes close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, that is a yes.  It is OK for Obama but not for republicans.
> 
> Iraq, I agreed on.  It says that quite clearly in my last post.  Afghanistan was a necessity though and for those of you that do not see that you are hopelessly lost.  The war was not fought properly, mainly as a function of Iraq, but it was a necessity.  The interesting thing is that the left started with a mantra of that was the right place to be and supported that war.  Now they claim that it should have never happened and it was, of course, all bushes fault.
> Obama sure is bombing countries that did nothing to us.  Libya anyone!?!?
Click to expand...


You miss Lockerbie? Seriously?

Gaddafi is a big supporter of terrorism. Bush accepted blood money from the guy..but we shouldn't forget that.

And the Arab League really wants him out. So does China and Russia. So does NATO. The only people that want to protect the guy..are Conservatives and Republicans.

You really want to be on that side?

Oh gosh.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's not conquering other countries. Even one that did nothing to us.
> 
> Both Afghanistan and Iraq were total clusterfucks.
> 
> And nothing Obama's done in this regard comes close.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that is a yes.  It is OK for Obama but not for republicans.
> 
> Iraq, I agreed on.  It says that quite clearly in my last post.  Afghanistan was a necessity though and for those of you that do not see that you are hopelessly lost.  The war was not fought properly, mainly as a function of Iraq, but it was a necessity.  The interesting thing is that the left started with a mantra of that was the right place to be and supported that war.  Now they claim that it should have never happened and it was, of course, all bushes fault.
> Obama sure is bombing countries that did nothing to us.  Libya anyone!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Bush accepted blood money from the guy..but we shouldn't forget that.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## xsited1

Moonglow said:


> Our major export is war, death and destruction, God bless us.



All hail Obama!


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is so much darn fun when the right tries to equate supporting NATO in Libya to invading Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's bombs, they're just more humane than Bush's bombs.
Click to expand...


How did that shock and awe work out?

How many Americans are on the ground in Libya while they treat us a liberators?


----------



## rightwinger

Poor Somalia...


First Obama kills their pirates now he is attacking their terrorists....no wonder conservatives are so upset


----------



## FA_Q2

Sallow said:


> You miss Lockerbie? Seriously?


??  Where did I say that?


Sallow said:


> Gaddafi is a big supporter of terrorism. Bush accepted blood money from the guy..but we shouldn't forget that.


Got any links, evidence or anything other than blanket statements?


Sallow said:


> And the Arab League really wants him out. So does China and Russia. So does NATO. The only people that want to protect the guy..are Conservatives and Republicans.
> 
> You really want to be on that side?
> 
> Oh gosh.


I don't care about sides, what NATO wants and DEFIANTLY do not care what the Arab League wants.  If the Arab League wants him out then they can go ahead and do it themselves.  What I care about is American interests and safety, none of which is served in this endeavored.  Supports terrorists, so did Saddam!  He was a HUGE supporter of terrorism.  The fact is that he did not support terrorist actions against America though and posed no threat to us.  We spent billions on that war and one of the outcomes is going to bring Americans to the thoughts of Iraqis, including those that are terrorists.  What is so different about Libya in that regard?  Do you even know WHO we are supporting there?  Do you have any idea how deep terrorist support goes in the opposition?  No, you do not.  No one knows.  

Conservatives do not want to protect him, that is a misnomer.  They want us to restrict our military and keep our men and women out of the line.  If you remember, that was the line that was touted in Bushes first campaign.  After 9/11 hit they went nuts and we started this policy of killing everyone.  BOTH the republicans and the democrats jumped on that bandwagon.  The dems only jumped ship earier because it was a political ploy against bushes second term.  The republicans jumped later for the same reasons against Obama.  Those of us that were not partisan idiots have been watching with disbelief how we now go to war with nary a second thought.  That any and all excuses we can come up with end up at the tip of a bomb.  YOU may be okay with that as long as a democrat is behind the switch, I am not.  I still believe fervently that we need a SMALLER military presence in the world.  Certainly, we need to continue to attack Al Qaeda and similar terrorist institutions that threaten our safety wherever they may be.  That is why I have no problem with bombing training camps in Somalia and why I applaud Obama's execution of the raid on Osama's compound without regard to Pakistan's whishes.  However, I refuse to be a political hack and support our going to war with people that neither present a danger to the US or support terrorist actions against her.  You, on the other hand, seem to not care what the issue surrounding the actions are other than what letter proceeds the name on the TV screen.


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?



Not as many as FDR.


----------



## Monnagonna

The US army needs to be stopped.


----------



## daveman

Monnagonna said:


> The US army needs to be stopped.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Liberty

July 2011: The month and year of the highest influx of USMB trolls of all time.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> We have been covertly bombing in Somalia for the last several years.



Good fuck Somolia, Islamofacist shit hole!


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the hypocrisy level in here is ridiculous...on BOTH sides. Those of you on the right who said "Back your Commander-in Chief"....that was good advice, and it applies now as well. I don't especially care for Obama, but as of today he happens to be the man behind the desk where the buck stops. He has access to intel the rest of us don't, so let the man do his job (he has no doubt already found that's harder to do, than being a critic). Those of you on the Left, you are no better. What was a "war crime" when Bush did it, is now "fighting terrorism" when your guy does it. I see you don't like the constant carping you dished out; hopefully you've learned something. Your side is in charge-you own it. Deal with it.
> 
> There is no limit and no closed season on terrorists....and there should not be. When and where they stick their heads up, we kill them, and I'm fine with that, no matter WHO is giving the orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh but Mom, it's so much darn fun to use the Left's own words against them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And is so much darn fun when the right tries to equate supporting NATO in Libya to invading Iraq
Click to expand...


How about this! 

Invading Iraq dumb dumb dumb (Bush)! 
Taking focus off Afghani  (Bush) dumb dumb dumb!
Going to war with Libya dumb dumb dumb (Obama). 
Escalating the Afghan war into Pakistan (drone attacks - Obama) - Good move.
Bombing Islamofacist shit hole Somolia (Obama) - good move
Facilitating the overthrow of Egypt (Obama) - dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Monnagonna

daveman said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US army needs to be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


All empires eventually go bust. And in our case, once we're bankrupt from borrowing all that money to fight our wars and we can't afford a trillion dollars a year for war...


----------



## IndependntLogic

Okay I'm new here. I'm not sure but it seems like the person who started the thread is against these actions, specifically because Obama is taking them - and whether or not these actions are good or bad for the USA is sort of a bi-product.
I am former NIS and have friends who are Force Recon, SEALs and Christians In Action. None of us like Al Qaeda. Just not a swell bunch of guys. If we can find em, we should kill em. Let em know that from now on, if they want to go blowing up civilians in the name of Allah, well kids, we aren't distracted anymore. Like the movies, we'll be coming to your neighborhood soon...

What is the problem with this concept people?


----------



## daveman

Monnagonna said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US army needs to be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All empires eventually go bust. And in our case, once we're bankrupt from borrowing all that money to fight our wars and we can't afford a trillion dollars a year for war...
Click to expand...


"Empire".    Idiot.


----------



## FA_Q2

IndependntLogic said:


> Okay I'm new here. I'm not sure but it seems like the person who started the thread is against these actions, specifically because Obama is taking them - and whether or not these actions are good or bad for the USA is sort of a bi-product.
> I am former NIS and have friends who are Force Recon, SEALs and Christians In Action. None of us like Al Qaeda. Just not a swell bunch of guys. If we can find em, we should kill em. Let em know that from now on, if they want to go blowing up civilians in the name of Allah, well kids, we aren't distracted anymore. Like the movies, we'll be coming to your neighborhood soon...
> 
> What is the problem with this concept people?



The fact that in Libya we are doing the exact opposite...


----------



## bodecea

Horrible all those brave American soldiers killed in all those NEW wars started by Obama for no reason.


----------



## IndependntLogic

FA_Q2 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm new here. I'm not sure but it seems like the person who started the thread is against these actions, specifically because Obama is taking them - and whether or not these actions are good or bad for the USA is sort of a bi-product.
> I am former NIS and have friends who are Force Recon, SEALs and Christians In Action. None of us like Al Qaeda. Just not a swell bunch of guys. If we can find em, we should kill em. Let em know that from now on, if they want to go blowing up civilians in the name of Allah, well kids, we aren't distracted anymore. Like the movies, we'll be coming to your neighborhood soon...
> 
> What is the problem with this concept people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that in Libya we are doing the exact opposite...
Click to expand...


We're brining Al Qaeda members back from the dead in Libya? 

Holy Ship! No WONDER Conservatives and Republicans call Obama "The Messiah"!!!


----------



## Monnagonna

daveman said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All empires eventually go bust. And in our case, once we're bankrupt from borrowing all that money to fight our wars and we can't afford a trillion dollars a year for war...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Empire".    Idiot.
Click to expand...


The term empire derives from the Latin imperium (power, authority). Politically, an empire is a geographically extensive group of states and peoples (ethnic groups) united and ruled either by a monarch (emperor, empress) or an oligarchy. Geopolitically, the term empire has denoted very different, territorially-extreme states  at the strong end, the extensive Spanish Empire (16th c.) and the British Empire, at the weak end, the Holy Roman Empire (8th c.19th c.), in its medieval and early-modern forms.
In this case the US is an oligarchy, if you even know what that means.

PS do you ever debate on point or is all you've got just insults?


----------



## oldsalt

'Wars'.  Right.  Are the cons deflecting because they're embarrassed of the last 8 yrs?  Good.  Ya should be.


----------



## Douger

You forgot one. Plan Colombia.


----------



## daveman

Monnagonna said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> All empires eventually go bust. And in our case, once we're bankrupt from borrowing all that money to fight our wars and we can't afford a trillion dollars a year for war...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Empire".    Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The term empire derives from the Latin imperium (power, authority). Politically, an empire is a geographically extensive group of states and peoples (ethnic groups) united and ruled either by a monarch (emperor, empress) or an oligarchy. Geopolitically, the term empire has denoted very different, territorially-extreme states  at the strong end, the extensive Spanish Empire (16th c.) and the British Empire, at the weak end, the Holy Roman Empire (8th c.19th c.), in its medieval and early-modern forms.
Click to expand...

And out of all those definitions of "empire", exactly none of them apply to the United States.

The US is the only nation in history that's had the power to take over the world...but has refused to. 


Monnagonna said:


> In this case the US is an oligarchy, if you even know what that means.


I know what it means.  Someday you may have reason to be condescending, but today?  Not so much.

And the US is as much an oligarchy as it is an empire:  Zilch.

Although you idiot leftists are doing your damnedest to make it one, with your Boi King in charge.


Monnagonna said:


> PS do you ever debate on point or is all you've got just insults?


See my sigline.  It applies to you.


----------



## Monnagonna

Daveman says that the US isn't trying to take over the world. LOL, we've been trying for a long time now, we're just not able to, that's your beef.

fyi, an oligarchy is a form of power structure in which power effectively rests with a small number of people. if that doesn't describe the US, then you don't understand anything. Poor you.


----------



## daveman

Monnagonna said:


> Daveman says that the US isn't trying to take over the world. LOL, we've been trying for a long time now, we're just not able to, that's your beef.


So few words, so much retardery.


Monnagonna said:


> fyi, an oligarchy is a form of power structure in which power effectively rests with a small number of people. if that doesn't describe the US, then you don't understand anything. Poor you.


Like I said:  Although you idiot leftists are doing your damnedest to make it one, with your Boi King in charge.

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Warrior102

bodecea said:


> Horrible all those brave American soldiers killed in all those NEW wars started by Obama for no reason.



What are the reasons he has our troops committed here - right now - 

If "Cowboy, Warmonger" Bush had all this shit going on, the left would be calling for his trial and execution 

War in Afghanistan or Operation Enduring Freedom - Afghanistan Campaign, October 7, 2001  ongoing

Insurgency in the Philippines or Operation Enduring Freedom  Philippines, January 15, 2002  ongoing

War in Somalia or Operation Enduring Freedom  Horn of Africa, October 7, 2002  ongoing

Iraq War or Operation Iraqi Freedom or Iraq Campaign, March 20, 2003  ongoing

Operation Enduring Freedom  Trans Sahara, February 6, 2007  ongoing

Yemeni al-Qaeda crackdown, January 14, 2010 - ongoing


----------



## oldsalt

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible all those brave American soldiers killed in all those NEW wars started by Obama for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the reasons he has our troops committed here - right now -
> 
> If "Cowboy, Warmonger" Bush had all this shit going on, the left would be calling for his trial and execution
> 
> War in Afghanistan or Operation Enduring Freedom - Afghanistan Campaign, October 7, 2001  ongoing
> 
> Insurgency in the Philippines or Operation Enduring Freedom  Philippines, January 15, 2002  ongoing
> 
> War in Somalia or Operation Enduring Freedom  Horn of Africa, October 7, 2002  ongoing
> 
> Iraq War or Operation Iraqi Freedom or Iraq Campaign, March 20, 2003  ongoing
> 
> Operation Enduring Freedom  Trans Sahara, February 6, 2007  ongoing
> 
> Yemeni al-Qaeda crackdown, January 14, 2010 - ongoing
Click to expand...


Keep digging, you look stupid.


----------



## konradv

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many countries did Bush drop bombs in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America? Why do you insist on living in the past? Why aren't you democrats smarter than stupid?? *I don't get it*.
Click to expand...


Your last sentence pretty much says it all, but you keep posting anyway!!!


----------



## Monnagonna

daveman said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman says that the US isn't trying to take over the world. LOL, we've been trying for a long time now, we're just not able to, that's your beef.
> 
> 
> 
> So few words, so much retardery.
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, an oligarchy is a form of power structure in which power effectively rests with a small number of people. if that doesn't describe the US, then you don't understand anything. Poor you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said:  Although you idiot leftists are doing your damnedest to make it one, with your Boi King in charge.
> 
> Thanks for confirming.
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Obama. Anyways, before Obama, Dick Cheney was king of America by himself, or do you deny that too?


----------



## FA_Q2

IndependntLogic said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm new here. I'm not sure but it seems like the person who started the thread is against these actions, specifically because Obama is taking them - and whether or not these actions are good or bad for the USA is sort of a bi-product.
> I am former NIS and have friends who are Force Recon, SEALs and Christians In Action. None of us like Al Qaeda. Just not a swell bunch of guys. If we can find em, we should kill em. Let em know that from now on, if they want to go blowing up civilians in the name of Allah, well kids, we aren't distracted anymore. Like the movies, we'll be coming to your neighborhood soon...
> 
> What is the problem with this concept people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that in Libya we are doing the exact opposite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're brining Al Qaeda members back from the dead in Libya?
> 
> Holy Ship! No WONDER Conservatives and Republicans call Obama "The Messiah"!!!
Click to expand...


Figures.  You had no point so you devolve into idiocy.  We are supporting them rather than killing them there.  Also, of worthy note:


			
				 http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/07/hillary-clinton-syrian-president-has-lost-his-legitimacy/39843/ said:
			
		

> [/url] Secretary of State Hillary Clinton spoke out against Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad Monday evening. Following attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Damascus and the residence of ambassador Robert Ford, Clinton told reporters, "President [Bashar al-] Assad is not indispensable and we have absolutely nothing invested in him remaining in power," and that, "he has lost his legitimacy." Pro-regime crowds attacked the embassy Monday, "throwing rocks, breaking windows and hanging a giant flag on the compound walls," reports The Wall Street Journal.


Obama and Hillary are doing no better in that area then Bush but the left applauds them for it.  It is no better than the OP and just as partisan.


----------



## IndependntLogic

FA_Q2 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that in Libya we are doing the exact opposite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're brining Al Qaeda members back from the dead in Libya?
> 
> Holy Ship! No WONDER Conservatives and Republicans call Obama "The Messiah"!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figures.  You had no point so you devolve into idiocy.  .
Click to expand...


Figures. You have no sense of humor so your resort to insults. Lighten up. 

So you say we're doing what, which is the exact opposite of killing AQ in Libya?


----------



## daveman

Monnagonna said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman says that the US isn't trying to take over the world. LOL, we've been trying for a long time now, we're just not able to, that's your beef.
> 
> 
> 
> So few words, so much retardery.
> 
> 
> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, an oligarchy is a form of power structure in which power effectively rests with a small number of people. if that doesn't describe the US, then you don't understand anything. Poor you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said:  Although you idiot leftists are doing your damnedest to make it one, with your Boi King in charge.
> 
> Thanks for confirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama.
Click to expand...

But you'll vote for him next year, and you support him now.  


Monnagonna said:


> Anyways, before Obama, Dick Cheney was king of America by himself, or do you deny that too?


  Of course I do, you idiot.  I always deny braindead leftist fantasies.


----------



## Monnagonna

Obama should pull all the troops out of every country in the world that we have some in and bring them all home, Japan, germany, S Korea, Afgh, Iraq, Saudi Arabs... everywhere. And just declare peace. Then tell everyone, you're all on your own now and cut off all funding for weapons to anywhere in the world, including Israel.


----------



## sparky

are we still in Iraq?


----------



## Monnagonna

Obama thought he was brought to the White House to clean the carpets. I wonder if he even managed to do that properly?


----------

